# Best water temperature for playing in



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello guys, I've read on here that quite a few of your rats like to play in water, with peas and what have you. Just curious as to what temperature you have the water, do you just use cold water or is it tepid or slightly warm? I'm hoping that they might wash themselves if they like the water because they are a bit sticky from walking through their wee :/ I'm trying to potty train atm but they keep going on the plastic levels instead of in the tray and so they trail their tails through it and such.
I'm aware that they might not like the water at all but honestly if someone gave me cold water to wash in I wouldn't like it either haha! Are they more likely to enjoy slightly warm water?


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't know if my rats have a preference for cool or warm water, but I would go with warm based solely on the fact that I am a mammal who likes warm water. I figure they would too, lol. Just think - there are rats that hae no problem going through our sewer system and into our toilets, so even cold, slightly gross water isn't really an issue for them.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I went with warm water  because I didn't want them to catch cold from wet feet haha. Only my big boy ventured into the water, my cuddly scaredy rat just wanted to stay on my lap


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It depends. Warm water to play in general but you can use cold water (even add a few ice cubes) in SUMMER if the room they are in is too hot to help them cool down.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> It depends. Warm water to play in general but you can use cold water (even add a few ice cubes) in SUMMER if the room they are in is too hot to help them cool down.


I might try that as my front room is pretty decently insulated and holds a lot of heat during he day. They won't get ill from cold water will they?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Heyyouguys said:


> I might try that as my front room is pretty decently insulated and holds a lot of heat during he day. They won't get ill from cold water will they?


Mine never did. Most rats will only put their feet and hopefully tail (that's how their body gets rid of most extra heat) in the cold water anyway


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I use room temperature water, but if they think it's too warm or too cold they will just avoid it. So I would just adjust accordingly at that point. It takes awhile for some rats to get used to water, some take to it right away, some not at all. I've had two rats that have really LOVED to swim, you'd think they're part fish!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My girls prefer what I call, "baby bath water" which is a very gentle warmth. My boy, however, won't go in unless it is cold and has ice cubes floating in it. I take care to make sure he doesn't chill himself but he is young and healthy... plus he is strange and stubborn and does what he wants.


----------

